# Vern



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/corn-time/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=334b8cf621-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-334b8cf621-296641129


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That reminds me.....was loading out some rounds to deliver the other day and we have "lost" a few straps....was short three to tie load off. So I sent my man to go get some straps.....the last thing I told him "don't come back with no cheap ass straps" as I handed him the CC.....about 30 min later he comes back with three (3) 4" straps and ratchets......$235  what could I say? I do always like to put two straps on the back bales when hauling to hopefully prevent that scenario from happening....


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

He done as you said.
One thing about it they should be good one and if the help will take care of them they should last a long time.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

A friend hauls small bales on a drop deck semi. he straps side to side, but lengthways he uses 5/16" chain. and pulls it tight with a heavy duty cable hoist


----------

